#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ελεύθεροι Επαγ./Εταιρίες >  > > >  >  >  Κατάργηση ελαχίστων αμοιβών μηχανικών

## Xάρης

Η ανάρτηση αντιγράφτηκε στο παρόν θέμα όπως και οι ακόλουθες που δεν αφορούν το λογισμικό της Insoft.
Ο Γενικός Διαχειριστής του eMichanikos.gr

...
Αν όπως λέγεται θα καταργηθούν οι ελάχιστες αμοιβές, προγράμματα σαν αυτό θα είναι χρήσιμα;
Για τον υπολογισμό μόνο και μόνο των πινάκων του ΙΚΑ και των κρατήσεων της εφορίας;
Με ένα excel μπορείς να τα έχεις όλα αυτά στο τζάμπα μάλιστα.

Καλώς ή κακώς, με την κατάργηση των ελαχίστων αμοιβών κάποιοι άνθρωποι θα οδηγηθούν στην ανεργία. Το ακριβώς αντίθετο απ' ό,τι ευαγγελίζονται όλοι οι αρμόδιοι υπουργοί και όχι μόνο.

----------


## leo

> Σύμφωνοι, αλλά με μια γενικότερη επιφύλαξη.
> Αν όπως λέγεται θα καταργηθούν οι ελάχιστες αμοιβές, προγράμματα σαν αυτό θα είναι χρήσιμα;
> Για τον υπολογισμό μόνο και μόνο των πινάκων του ΙΚΑ και των κρατήσεων της εφορίας;
> Με ένα excel μπορείς να τα έχεις όλα αυτά στο τζάμπα μάλιστα.



Πολύ μεγάλο Point  αυτό που αναφέρεις Χάρη και ίσως θέλει σκέψη γι όσους προβούν σε αγορά προγράμματος αμοιβών.

Άλλα και η άλλη πλευρά του νομίσματος είναι δυσάρεστη μιας και θα οδηγηθούν σε μείωση των πωλήσεων τους με οτι συνέπειες και αν συνεπάγεται αυτό για την διατήρηση τους.

----------


## ssouanis

Εγώ διατηρώ μία "σιγουριά" ότι οι αμοιβές δε θα καταργηθούν.
Μπορεί να αλλάξουν όνομα όπως ακούστηκε, χίλια δύο μπορεί...

Αλλά δε νομίζω να καταργηθούν.
Γενικά καλό είναι να διαβάσουμε όλοι αυτό.

----------


## ssouanis

Και πριν ο αλέκτωρ λαλήσει.... ήρθε το χαστούκι....
ΕΘΝΟΣ σημερινό δημοσίευμα...

----------


## Xάρης

Και η πίτα ολόκληρη και ο σκύλος χορτάτος φαίνεται ότι σκέφτονται κάποιοι στην κυβέρνηση.

Δυστυχώς γι αυτούς, ό,τι και αν κάνουν, τα δημόσια έσοδα θα μειωθούν. Ακόμα και οι κρατήσεις υπέρ ΤΣΜΕΔΕ, ΕΜΠ και ΤΕΕ να υπολογίζονται βάσει του προϋπολογισμού του έργου, το ΦΕΜ σε πρώτη φάση και ο φόρος όταν γίνεται η εκκαθάριση καθώς και ο ΦΠΑ επί των μελετών και επιβλέψεων είναι βέβαιο ότι θα μειωθούν και μάλιστα κατά πολύ.

Οδηγούνται οι μηχανικοί στην φοροδιαφυγή προκειμένου να γίνουν ανταγωνιστικοί! 
Αυτό τουλάχιστον είναι το δικό μου συμπέρασμα.

Απ' την άλλη βρίσκω τη στάση του ΤΕΕ εντελώς υποκριτική. Κόπτονται πράγματι για την ποιότητα των έργων; Αν η απάντηση ήταν ΝΑΙ θα έπρεπε πολύ πριν να διεκδικήσουν και να λύσουν προβλήματα που ταλαιπωρούν τους ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες μηχανικούς.

Ποια είναι αλήθεια τα μεγαλύτερα προβλήματα που έχετε ως ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες;

1ο : *Αθέμιτος ανταγωνισμός.*

Από δημόσιους υπαλλήλους που είναι ελεγκτές και ελεγχόμενοι.Από συναδέλφους μηχανικούς ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες που "ταΐζουν" δημοσίους υπαλλήλους.Από συναδέλφους μηχανικούς ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες που είναι μέλη ΕΠΑΕ και εκμεταλλεύονται τη θέση τους.Από συναδέλφους μηχανικούς ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες που έχουν επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα που δε θα έπρεπε να έχουν.
2ο : *Ανυπαρξία Ελέγχων στην Διαδικασία Κατασκευής Τεχνικών Έργων.*
Οι Έλεγχοι, στα ιδιωτικά έργα τουλάχιστον, περιορίζονται στις μελέτες και όχι στις κατασκευές και η πολιτεία πετάει το μπαλάκι στον επιβλέποντα μηχανικό. Δεκτό αλλά ταυτόχρονα και υποκριτικό. Ας πάψουν και οι έλεγχοι των μελετών. Ας μεταφερθεί όλη η ευθύνη στους ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες. Τουλάχιστον να γλιτώσουμε τον αθέμιτο ανταγωνισμό που περιέγραψα παραπάνω. Αλλιώς ας γίνονται έλεγχοι και ποινές σοβαρές, δρακόντειες. Ας υπάρξει η επιλογή όποιος θέλει να ελέγχεται και όποιος θέλει όχι και στον τομέα των μελετών και όχι μόνο των επιβλέψεων.3ο : *Γραφειοκρατία*.Λαμβάνοντας το δίπλωμα/πτυχίο σου, ξεχνάς αυτά που ήξερες και αναγκάζεσαι να γίνεις σε μεγάλο βαθμό διεκπεραιωτής.
Ενώ θα έπρεπε να ασχολούμαστε με την επιστήμη μας, ασχολούμαστε με χίλια δυο άσχετα γραφειοκρατικά θέματα και αναλώνουμε πολύτιμο χρόνο που θα μπορούσαμε να διαθέσουμε σε μελέτη και έρευνα, σε ατελείωτες ουρές σε υπηρεσίες και στους δρόμους μεταξύ αυτών.

----------


## Xάρης

Δελτίο Τύπου του ΤΕΕ σχετικά με την κατάργηση εκτός των ελαχίστων και των νομίμων αμοιβών και την αποσύνδεση τους από τις κρατήσεις υπέρ ΤΕΕ & ΤΣΜΕΔΕ. Θα το διαβάσετε *ΕΔΩ*.

Γιατί πάλι μου δίνεται η εντύπωση ότι το ΤΕΕ κόπτεται για την απώλεια των εσόδων του, το περίφημο 2% και όχι για τα μέλη του;
Σιγά δε η ποιότητα εργασίας είναι το ζητούμενο. 

Αν πραγματικά νοιάζονται για εμάς τα μέλη του ΤΕΕ και για την ποιότητα της δουλειά μας καλό θα ήταν να τοποθετηθούν στα θέματα πουν έθεσα στο προηγούμενο μήνυμα του παρόντος θέματος.

Θέλετε κ. διοικούντες του ΤΕΕ να μιλήσουμε για το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ και τις ασφαλιστικές εισφορές;
Πείτε μας γιατί πρέπει να υπάρχει διάκριση μεταξύ μεταξύ "παλαιών", προ  01.01.1993 και "νέων" ασφαλισμένων;Πείτε μας γιατί πρέπει οι ασφαλιστικές εισφορές να είναι συνδεδεμένες με τα εισοδήματα; Οι ασφαλιστικές εισφορές είναι φόρος; Γιατί αν είναι φόρος τότε καλώς είναι συνδεδεμένες, αν όμως δεν είναι, που δεν είναι, τότε θα έπρεπε να είναι σταθερές, ανεξάρτητες του κύκλου εργασιών του ελεύθερου επαγγελματία ή του μισθού του μισθωτού και ίσες για ΟΛΟΥΣ, "παλιούς" και "νέους", μισθωτούς του δημοσίου ή του ιδιωτικού τομέα και ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες. Η μόνη επιλογή που θα έπρεπε να έχει κάποιος, θα έπρεπε να είναι, όπως και είναι μέχρι στιγμής, η επιλογή της ασφαλιστικής κατηγορίας.

----------


## ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ911

Προσπαθώ τρεις μέρες τώρα να ξεκαθαρίσω τι ακριβώς ισχύει για τις αμοιβές ιδιωτικού οικοδομικού έργου, ισχύουν οι ελάχιστες αμοιβές ή οι αμοιβές πλέον είναι ελεύθερης διαπραγμάτευσης με τον πελάτη σύμφωνα με τον ν.3919/2011.

----------


## Xάρης

Αν δεν υπογράψουμε κάποιο ιδιωτικό συμφωνητικό με τον πελάτη μας τότε ισχύουν οι ελάχιστες ή νόμιμες αμοιβές όπως λέγονται πλέον.
Μπορούμε όμως να υπογράψουμε ένα ιδιωτικό συμφωνητικό το οποίο και να καταθέσουμε στο ΤΕΕ λαμβάνοντας αριθμό πρωτοκόλλου και στην ΔΟΥ μας. Το συμφωνητικό αυτό θα αναφέρεται στην νόμιμη αμοιβή και στην αμοιβή που εμείς θα εισπράξουμε μετά την έκπτωση που κάνουμε.
Αυτό τουλάχιστον κατάλαβα απ' όσα έχουν ειπωθεί μέχρι τώρα. 
Μάλιστα, τα παραπάνω επιβεβαίωσε ο ίδιος ο πρόεδρος του ΤΕΕ, ο κ. Σπίρτζης, χθες (05.12.2011), σε τηλεοπτική εκπομπή του *ΣΚΑΪ Life* (επιλέξτε την εκπομπή της 05.12.2011 και πηγαίνετε στο 52'45'' & 56'30'').

----------


## maximos75

Εγώ ήδη πιέζομαι να ρίξω την αμοιβή μου σε αυθαίρετο εξηγώντας πως και εγώ λογοδοτώ στο ΤΕΕ με βάση τους νέους όρους που έχουν ορίσει. Μου ζήτησε μάλιστα να μη πληρώσει ΦΠΑ γιατί πρακτικά δεν τον ενδιαφέρει η απόδειξη.Το σύστημα είναι στρεβλό και πιστεύω έχει στηθεί από ανθρώπους που δεν γνωρίζουν την αγορά. Η καταβαράθρωση των αμοιβών σε συνδυασμό με την αύξηση των ήδη υπέρογκων ασφαλιστικών εισφορών ισοδυναμεί με τον απόλυτο μαρασμό μιας ολόκληρης επιστημονικής κοινότητας όπως είναι οι μηχανικοί.

----------


## Xάρης

Πάντα θα υπάρχει ο φθηνότερος μηχανικός.
Στο χέρι μας είναι να αποδείξουμε ότι αξίζουμε τα παραπάνω χρήματα και το τι είναι πράγματι οικονομικό.
Δίνοντας βαρύτητα στην ποιότητα της δουλειάς μας και στις ειλικρινείς σχέσεις με τους πελάτες μας, θα χάσουμε τους τζαμπατζήδες αλλά θα συνεχίσουμε να έχουμε δουλειά όσο ο λόγος value/money είναι υψηλός. Πρέπει να δουλεύει βέβαια και το marketing.

Όταν όλα ξεκαθαρίσουν καταργηθούν εκτός από τις ελάχιστες και οι νόμιμες αμοιβές, η παραοικονομία θα οργιάσει και τα έσοδα του ΤΕΕ, ΤΣΜΕΔΕ, ΦΠΑ και Δημοσίου θα πέσουν κατακόρυφα.
Τελικά το όλο σύστημα των ελαχίστων/νομίμων αυτούς εξυπηρετεί περισσότερο παρά εμάς τους μηχανικούς.
Αυτά που θα ήθελα σας μηχανικός ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας τα έχω αναφέρει στο παραπάνω μήνυμα (#5).

----------


## maximos75

> [/INDENT]3ο : *Γραφειοκρατία*.Λαμβάνοντας το δίπλωμα/πτυχίο σου, ξεχνάς αυτά που ήξερες και αναγκάζεσαι να γίνεις σε μεγάλο βαθμό διεκπεραιωτής.
> Ενώ θα έπρεπε να ασχολούμαστε με την επιστήμη μας, ασχολούμαστε με χίλια δυο άσχετα γραφειοκρατικά θέματα και αναλώνουμε πολύτιμο χρόνο που θα μπορούσαμε να διαθέσουμε σε μελέτη και έρευνα, σε ατελείωτες ουρές σε υπηρεσίες και στους δρόμους μεταξύ αυτών.



Θεωρώ αγαπητέ Χάρη ότι αποτελεί το μεγαλύτερο και το πλέον απεχθές ζήτημα. Για μένα τουλάχιστον - και όχι μόνο φαντάζομαι -  που δεν έκανα μέχρι πρότινος ελεύθερο επάγγελμα με τη στενή έννοια του όρου αποτελεί μείζον πρόβλημα. Το τρέξιμο σε δήμους , πολεοδομίες κτλ πολλές φορές μάλιστα αναζητώντας απο ποιο σημείο θα ξεκινήσεις για να βρείς αυτό που ζητάς , η απίστευτη αναμονή , η λογική της "πιάτσας" να ξέρω τους κατάλληλους ανθρώπους στα κατάλληλα πόστα για να κάνω εύκολα τη δουλειά μου, η πολυνομία του κλάδου σε σημείο που χάνεις κυριολεκτικά τη μπάλα (αμοιβές, αυθαίρετα , άδειες κτλ) , η σταδιακή μετατροπή σου σε νομικό , φοροτεχνικό - λογιστή , υπάλληλο του δήμου , του ΙΚΑ κοκ είναι πρωτόγνωρα φαινόμενα που διαρκώς υποβαθμίζουν το ρόλο μας ως επιστήμονες. Δεν ξέρω εάν συμφωνείς.

----------

